
The Salt Scam - tu7001
https://medium.com/@drjasonfung/the-salt-scam-1973d73dccd
======
grawprog
I've always enjoyed salty things. I don't really like sweet sugary things. If
I have snacks. It's something salty. I cook with a lot of salt. I learned to
cook better from my chef roommate. Restaurant food is full of salt. I don't
use iodized salt though, which wasn't mentioned in this article. It would be
interesting to see some health comparisons between diets high in iodized salt
vs non-iodized salt. I also think high sodium processed food vs high salt
homecooked food should be looked at. I feel like general industrial food
processing.probably has a higher impact on heart disease and high blood
pressure than salt does.

For all the salt I eat, i've never had problems with blood pressure or
anything. It's always been at a good level and I come from a family with a
history of heart disease and tend to be fairly stressed out a lot.

~~~
monotone666
The Japanese have a iodine intake much higher than the RDA and have a lower
risk of cancer. Iodine modulates p53 and mitochondrial induced apoptosis.

Iodine can also reduce plaque formations in arteries.

Iodine is also concentrated in the retina and prevents UV damage. Also
prevents cateracts.

Look up Guy Abraham he was a professor of endocrinology at UCLA and has used
iodine to treat thyroid disorders.

I had Chronic Active Epistein Barr Virus and iodine cured me.

